# 2010 Contender's



## ccrocker1313 (Oct 23, 2005)

23 Open with a Yamaha F-250, 31 Step T with Twin Yamaha F-250's..


----------



## hawgs (May 22, 2006)

They look like every other Pretender... I mean Contender. If you've seen one, you've seen them all. :smile:


----------



## ccrocker1313 (Oct 23, 2005)

The 31 ST is a step hull ..That's New don't be a Hater..hawgs


----------



## Hoover (May 27, 2004)

hawgs said:


> They look like every other Pretender... I mean Contender. If you've seen one, you've seen them all. :smile:


Yeah cause all the other boat brands look so much different on everyone they produce...


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

Contender admitting Fountain has been right all along???

Nice meeting you, Crocker. 

Brandon


----------



## mako (Nov 10, 2004)

Not only are Contenders superior fishing vessels compared to fountains, but with a contender you get a reliable outboard(Yamaha), and aren't stuck with a fire hazard(mercury) for propulsion. That new stepped hull is pretty sick.


----------



## Mark Nagel (Jul 25, 2006)

Dang Crocker!! your killin me one contender at a time...


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

Contender is still in business also.


----------



## jakers (Oct 29, 2004)

Contenders and fountains are very, very different. I think Contender admitted that Yellowfin was right all along. Thus, the cave in to stepped hulls. Speed sells boats. Never mind you can't read your bottom machine. The people that don't fish much, are just comparing top speed racing across an open bay in Florida, empty. Oh well, with the price of fuel and our long runs I would consider a stepped hull but, you can by a lot of fuel for what they are asking for the upgrade.

The one that gets me is on the 32 Yellowfin for example. Don't get me wrong they build a very nice boat but, they ruined the deck layout on the 32 just trying to fit a frickin toilet into the center console! Us men need to grow a pair. If we don't have wives that can go over the side or in a bucket then well, we should not have married her in the first place!!!!! They added a couple of feet to the console for the toilet and put a live well behind the leaning post which results in about 3 feet between that live well and the live well that sticks out from the transom. 

For about the same price you could have a Contender 33T which compares more closely to the 34 or 36 Yellowfin. On mine, a 6'3" man can lay down stretched out in the cockpit between the leaning post and the transom. Unless you are smokin some really good stuff, you could not talk me into a 32 Yellowfin for about the same price as a Contender 33T.

Moral of the story " grow a pair", buy a real fishin machine and when you get to the point that keepin the wife happy takes priority over fishablilty, buy one with A.C. and a big ole stabin cabin!!:cheers:


----------



## Koolero (Jul 12, 2006)

whos your daddy said:


> Contender is still in business also.


 OUCH !!!!


----------



## aggieangler09 (Apr 11, 2009)

word Jakers... it is amazing how a well layed out deck can improve the fishability of a boat and by well layed out I mean lots of open space!!! I agree, I love the look and speed of a 32 yellowfin but that tiny deck in the back makes it really uncomfortable to work and manage everything. It reminds me of the days when we fished a 26 ft angler, decent boat but no deck space!!!...Top two things I look for in a good fishing boat are deck space and storage space. If the boat doesn't have lots of both then I'm usually not interested. Contender all the way baby!!


----------



## Doghouse2 (Sep 10, 2005)

Is the 31T Stepped at the boat show now????Wasn't there last Friday, would love to see it side by side with the 32YF......


----------



## GhostRider (Jan 11, 2008)

mako said:


> Not only are Contenders superior fishing vessels compared to fountains, but with a contender you get a reliable outboard(Yamaha), and aren't stuck with a fire hazard(mercury) for propulsion. That new stepped hull is pretty sick.


what makes the contender a superior fishing vessel ?
don't know about this fire hazard w/ Merc that you refer to, details ?


----------



## Outcast (May 20, 2004)

Dang Mark.....I feel that sponsor money slippin away............................................................................................................................................................


----------



## Blue Water Breaux (Feb 6, 2008)

mako said:


> Not only are Contenders superior fishing vessels compared to fountains, but with a contender you get a reliable outboard(Yamaha), and aren't stuck with a fire hazard(mercury) for propulsion. That new stepped hull is pretty sick.


I'd also like to know what makes them superior? I've fished on both and owned a 34 Fountain TE w/ my father and never had any issues w the Fountain. We had trip Mercs and not once did we have an issue with the engines offshore- they never left us stranded. I can account for an instance where we smoked a 30'+ contender coming into Freeport one evening after he talked enough smack to make himself blue in the face, then he hailed us to buddy with him in bc of something wrong w one of his yammys. To each his own in comparing boats and outboards. Fountains have their faults- so do Contenders. Contender makes a good boat, a bit wet but nice. When I go into the market again, I will weigh them heavily, esp since YF, like previously mentioned, redesigned the layout. Its good to see they finally wised up and made the stepped hull, maybe they can keep up now


----------



## Brady Bunch (Jul 12, 2004)

I love my wife! She has no problem hanging over the side when nature calls. When I saw that for the 1st time I knew I had a winner.

Now if I could convince her to buy a boat I'd have it made.



jakers said:


> Us men need to grow a pair. If we don't have wives that can go over the side or in a bucket then well, we should not have married her in the first place!!!!!


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

mako said:


> Not only are Contenders superior fishing vessels compared to fountains, but with a contender you get a reliable outboard(Yamaha), and aren't stuck with a fire hazard(mercury) for propulsion. That new stepped hull is pretty sick.


That's funny, Gabe.

I have fished on several Contenders, and have fished on a Fountain 38te for two years now. They are very comparable. Nothing even hints that a Contender is "superior". And the Mercs that we have ran the hell out of (all four), have been great motors.

I'm NOT knocking the Contenders. They are great boats. But to say they are "superior fishing vessels" is well, retarded. 

Brandon


----------



## [email protected] Sportfishing (Jun 10, 2005)

The only reason I would say Contender is better is that they are still in business!


----------



## sea sick (Feb 9, 2006)

I jumped on the 32YF, 33t and 33 World cat while I was at the show. I wasn't impressed with the fishing room on the YF or WC. I know one thing to take into consideration, is the boats at the show are empty. Imagine 4 or 5 guys going out with all the gear, bean bags, coolers etc... That takes up a alot of space. I don't think my 36 is superior by any means, but it's nice to only have a cooler on deck when fishing and everything else is below deck. The stepped hull looked nice too. To each his own.


----------



## teckersley (May 25, 2004)

Geez! All the Fountain haters came over from the other boards. Dont get carried away folks. Different strokes for different folks. All boats mentioned are good if thats what you like. Contrary to the rumors Yammis aren't better than Mercury. They can all have issues. Just go to any mechnic shop and see for yourself.

I saw it in the sport boat, poker run circuits and now it finds its way into the fishing boats, folks always comparing speed to a Fountain/Mercury package...interesting:cheers:


----------



## Slightly Dangerous (May 21, 2004)

All motors will break down.
All motors will break down at the worst possible moment.
All motors will break down when you do not have the money to fix them.
All motors will break down shortly after the warranty expires.
All motors will break down in such a fashion that you must disassemble the entire engine to replace the cheapest part on the engine.

Lordy...I could go on and on with that one.


----------



## ccrocker1313 (Oct 23, 2005)

Yes the Contender 31 Step T is here also the 32 Yellowfin 10' away...


----------



## Jfreeman (Nov 3, 2004)

I fished a fountain 38te, 36 contender, and 36 yellowfin b4 i bought my 36' contender.

I chose the contender because it had the biggest cockpit and i liked the livewell layout. They also have bigger fishboxes than the fountain and will hold ice better than any boat i've been on. 

It just depends on what you put as priority. They are all top tier builders.


----------



## ccrocker1313 (Oct 23, 2005)

The 23 Open has Sold, I'm dealing on the 31 Step T......

The 2009 27 T Sold also.... That was a Great Deal....


----------



## ccrocker1313 (Oct 23, 2005)

*Got another one in*

2010 23' Open $60,000.00 out the door...


----------



## Calmday (Jul 7, 2005)

I have fantasies about that 31ST with the new 300 Yamaha's on it.


----------



## ccrocker1313 (Oct 23, 2005)

That 'll be a Good one with the F-250's 62-64 Mph should pop 70 Mph easy . . .


----------



## ccrocker1313 (Oct 23, 2005)

*The 2010 31 ST Contender FREE Trailer No Fright No Prep .. $149,990.00 Plus TT&L.... 281-535-BOAT(2628)*


----------



## ccrocker1313 (Oct 23, 2005)

*Trailer $7,200.00*
*Fright $3,200.00*
*Prep $1,500.00*

*SAVE $11,900.00*

*Put that in to electronics or gas . . . . .*


----------



## DeerSlayer (May 7, 2008)

*Contender's --AWESOME*

We run a 33 Ft Contender with twin 250 four strokes and we absolutely love it!!! The boat is AWESOME, runs great, has lots of room in the fish boxes, nice big live wells, and I like the "open" concept. It is a very roomy boat.

We also have access to a 36 Ft. Contender with Trip 250's we run and that thing is even SWEETER!!! Runs like a charm...Anytime I know we are running the 36 Ft. Contender...Im like like a kid in a candy store!!!

With that said...Im a BIG Contender fan!!! Im still trying to get some Contender T-shirts...does anyone else who runs Contender know where I can get some t shirts for our crew.
Thanks,
Joe


----------



## ST.SIMONS (Jan 27, 2010)

With the money paid for one you should get a case of T-SHIRTS. You can probably buy some on ebay.


----------



## Team Navy (Jun 20, 2010)

All of the big boat builders are building quality boats now. To each his own. They all catch fish. I'm going to side with Slightly Dangerous on this one, the noisy parts of all of them break at the worst time, just ask any one who got one of the Yammie 300's when they came out. All I know is when I was runnin' the 38TE Fountain the other makers boats sure have pretty noses. At least that's all I could see of them from way out in front. All kidding aside, Contender makes a solid boat, I hope you like it, after all is said and done :an6:that's all that matters.


----------



## lbm8156 (Dec 8, 2008)

Contenders are probly one of the best built boats out there, But who likes to get wet? I prefer a little Carolina Flare, Yellow fins are hard to beat


----------



## sureshot840 (Mar 3, 2009)

*Wet Contender???*

My Contender is not wet and its a 21 Open - I call it my "starter model"

As many people have said before - all boats are wet in certain conditions - just get curtains.


----------



## ihart (May 21, 2010)

I have 20 ft seahunt now I realy like it but my next boat will be a 26 or 28 foot contender they are nice boats


----------



## Category6 (Nov 21, 2007)

It's funny how the boat everyone happens to own at the time is, without exception according to them, the best boat ever made and ALL OTHER BOATS are a POS. It's also funny how everyone will brag about the unbelievable good price they negotiated with the dealer on trucks & boats alike, and yet somehow the dealerships and manufacturers keep printing money...must've been everyone else that got screwed. Also, my Dad can beat up your Dad.


----------



## JJGold1 (May 6, 2010)

DeerSlayer said:


> Im still trying to get some Contender T-shirts...does anyone else who runs Contender know where I can get some t shirts for our crew.
> Thanks,
> Joe


About an month ago you started a thread asking for a Contender T-shirt source. I was the only poster to reply with a source and you never returned to the thread.


----------



## DeerSlayer (May 7, 2008)

*Contender shirts...*

Hey there JJ Gold,
Yeah, I got your response and I tried pulling it up and was not successful. Although, I did talk to someone last night who gave me the phone # to Contender so I will call be calling them to see if I can order some. They also had a website as well, however, it was having issues so I am just going to call them and place an order over the phone.
Thanks,
joe



JJGold said:


> About an month ago you started a thread asking for a Contender T-shirt source. I was the only poster to reply with a source and you never returned to the thread.


----------



## Johnboat (Jun 7, 2004)

*Just dreamin' and hull thumpin' BUT*

No way I will ever upgrade to a new twin OB boat with an old school T-top over a console windshield (spray in the face design) C'mon look at the Everglades 290 Pilot. http://www.evergladesboats.com/boats/290pilot.php

Or Pilot house too much structure? How about the regular center console open, but with an integrated roof and windshield on the 320 CC. "Like all Everglades boats, the 320cc sports a number of features unique to the boat or available only as options on competitive models: a fully-integrated hardtop/ windshield combination, windshield wiper with washer."
http://www.evergladesboats.com/boats/320cc.php

Anyway....dont show me a high end, expensive boat with a first added console and small windshield...and after-added tubular aluminum T-Top.....bush league. (I know...almost all of us are driving the same design now...me included...but I am talking about hard dollars on a brand new boat.)


----------



## Team Navy (Jun 20, 2010)

Getting wet is just what we used to do. In my first offshore boat, the sound of the spray hitting on my buddies face was how I determined how fast I was going.


----------



## ccrocker1313 (Oct 23, 2005)

*Contender's # 305-230-1600 They have a outside vendor for shirts. . . *


----------



## ccrocker1313 (Oct 23, 2005)

*The 2010 31 T Step Hulll "SOLD" *


----------



## KoolAU79 (Apr 15, 2008)

Boats, boats, boats-I love em all!! Boy those new 290 Pilot's are SWEET lookin!!


----------



## Shredded Evidence (Jun 25, 2007)

Category5 said:


> It's funny how the boat everyone happens to own at the time is, without exception according to them, the best boat ever made and ALL OTHER BOATS are a POS. It's also funny how everyone will brag about the unbelievable good price they negotiated with the dealer on trucks & boats alike, and yet somehow the dealerships and manufacturers keep printing money...must've been everyone else that got screwed. Also, my Dad can beat up your Dad.


Well said. My kid can beat up your honor student though.


----------

